# Speedcubing in Edmonton!



## Lance Taylor (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys,
If you're a speedcuber, it seems, Edmonton is not a great place to live. The nearest competition is Vancouver (which is pretty darn far away). Also, as far as I know, I am the only serious speedcuber in the Edmonton area, (which is ridiculous considering the population of 1,000,000+ people)

I know there are other speedcubers in the Edmonton area, because every time I try the ol' _"Gimme I discount if I can solve it?"_ trick, they tell me no, that someone else has already done that. I've also been told by shopkeepers that they are _"surprised at how many people can solve these"_. 

So, I thought I would try a stab-in-the-dark approach to meeting some speedcubers from my area, and give a big shout out to anyone near Edmonton. Hopefully I get some replies. I'll raise the stakes; If you're an Edmontonian speedcuber, I will buy you a beer. Or a cheeseburger. Your Choice. xD Hopefully I get in touch with enough people such that we can talk competition sometime in the future.

Here's Hoping!
LanceTheBlueKnight

By the way, I wasn't sure where to post something like this. I'm kind of new to these forums and noticed there was no 'unofficial meetings' type page. I thought I would play it safe and post in the general speedcubing. Let me know if I'm posting in the wrong forum. x(


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 13, 2009)

Lance Taylor said:


> I know there are other speedcubers in the Edmonton area, because every time I try the ol' _"Gimme a discount if I can solve it?"_ trick, they tell me no, that someone else has already done that. I've also been told by shopkeepers that they are _"surprised at how many people can solve these"_.


 then you should say "Gimme a discount if I can solve it*...in under 25 seconds*"


----------



## Lance Taylor (Feb 13, 2009)

Well... when I get sub 20, then I'll push it. lol

I get next week off... so I'm gonna do 100+ a day, just like you said.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in Calgary, that is close enough.
Actually I am in Waterloo for school right now, so you can mail the beer and cheeseburger over here.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 28, 2009)

I live in Edmonton too. It sucks, there's nothing for speedcubers here. I wanted to go to a competition, but like you said, the nearest is Vancouver.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd love to have an excuse to go to Edmonton (though, not my favorite Canadian city). I will give my standard reply. If there is enough interest in an area to warrant the time, effort and money to hold an official competition, canadianCUBING is more than happy to help in any capacity. That is how there are competitions in Vancouver. But obviously, there needs to be more than a few people there. Get the numbers up to 15 or 20 and we can talk about the how and the when.


----------



## Caedus (Oct 10, 2009)

I know 2 or 3 people that would be interested in a meeting/competition.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 10, 2009)

@ Caedus, lance is taking a break from cubing so i you might need to wait for him.


----------



## enigmahack (Oct 12, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> I live in Calgary, that is close enough.
> Actually I am in Waterloo for school right now, so you can mail the beer and cheeseburger over here.



Ohh, I go to Waterloo pretty frequently - Next time I'm in the area, I'll send you a PM and maybe we can get together and do some cubing? 

I work for RIM and the head office is there...


----------



## zosomaniac (May 12, 2011)

*Edmonton Cubers?*

Hi,

Any cubers in Edmonton? Especially in the university of Alberta area?


----------



## Keban (May 12, 2011)

Well, I'm in St. Albert.


----------



## zosomaniac (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

Are there any competitions in the UoA area? Also, I dont know how far St. Albert is.
If there are any cubers in the UoA area, perhaps I can meet up.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2011)

Apparantly one of my cousins in Edmonton knows how to solve.


----------



## zosomaniac (May 12, 2011)

Oh well.

I guess there are not many around here.


----------



## TheCoolCubes (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi




<
<
<
<


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,


I live in Edmonton, but you may not consider me a speedcuber as I average at about 35 seconds. Oh well. Anyway, seems that many people are peeved by the number of cubers in Edmonton, but I have found some unofficial cube meets in the area.


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Mar 24, 2014)

I live in Edmonton, but I don't think I would be considered a speedcuber as I average at about 35 seconds or more. I just learned F2L and am learning 4LLL. I faced the same issue as you are facing, but I found a few unofficial cubing meets in the city.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 8, 2014)

In case anyone from Edmonton is following this thread: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/EOW2015


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Aww, you totally got my hopes up that there were even more cubers in Edmonton!

I also made a competition thread for it, if anyone else reads this thread https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?50624-Edmonton-Open-Winter-2015&p=1039283


----------



## NotFastAtAll (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm also from Edmonton! I had no idea that there were other cubers here!


----------



## pd159 (Dec 31, 2014)

Caedus said:


> I live in Edmonton too. It sucks, there's nothing for speedcubers here. I wanted to go to a competition, but like you said, the nearest is Vancouver.



Now there is an official competition here in Edmonton! Details:http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/EOW2015
I really hope more people will join. Currently there are 26 competitors.


----------



## HeidiSeek (Aug 20, 2017)

New to cubing! My time is brutal still PB is 2.30 on a 3x3x3. Just ordered a new cube. Mine catches really bad. Is there anywhere you can buy a valk 3 in Edmonton? I've only been able to find Rubik's brand


----------



## TheTrueCub3r (Dec 3, 2017)

I Live in edmonton and you should join the alberta cubers facebook group, as a matter a fact they are super active. I went to a meet of thiers last week and this january there is a competition


----------

